# Snowdance Vacation Club at Ascutney Mountain ASM



## Bwolf (Aug 17, 2012)

Are there any owners or recent exchangers who can tell me about the snowshoeing and X-country skiing near Snowdance?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 21, 2012)

No responses ?  I'm wondering what to do in summer if I go there.


----------



## Sullco2 (Aug 22, 2012)

It's well known by now that the downhill ski mountain here, not owned by Orange Lake, is closed.  What a disaster.  I can't tell you anything about xc skiing--sorry.

I can tell you that summer in VT is lovely and that you are not far from Woodstock--the quintessential NE town.  The Rockefellers, who owned the Woodstock Inn early on, paid to bury electric wires to remove "unsightly" poles.  That's just one example of how gentrified this town is.

Big horsey scene nearby as well as golf, platform tennis, and other perennial upper class favorites.

Queechy Gorge and the town of Queechy rebuilt after the flooding well worth the visit.

Not that far from Hanover, NH, the home of Dartmouth and a very nice college town.

For the arts minded, just across the border was the long time home/hideout of JD Salinger.  Also, the illustrator Maxfield Parrish mixed his famous blue color to match the evening sky above Mt. Ascutney.

The resort is nothing to write home about, though.  The units are all around the bowl of the defunct ski mountain--oops.  How Orange Lake could have made this mistake is beyond me.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 22, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> Are there any owners or recent exchangers who can tell me about the snowshoeing and X-country skiing near Snowdance?



I'd recommend the Trapp Family Lodge for x-c skiing - it's right onsite, and it's free for II exchangers as well as owners.  Plus you have nearby access to the rest of the x-c system in Stowe.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 23, 2012)

tashamen said:


> I'd recommend the Trapp Family Lodge for x-c skiing - it's right onsite, and it's free for II exchangers as well as owners.  Plus you have nearby access to the rest of the x-c system in Stowe.




Indeed, we've gone to Trapp for several years.  Just wondering about Snowdance.  

From what Sullco2 wrote, Snowdance may be a decent enough place to go in the spring, summer, or early autumn.

So, thanks to the two of you for responding.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 23, 2012)

*Mountain Biking*

My understanding is that there are cross country mountain biking trails on or near the mountain.  I have never ridden them to comment on quality.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

